# One lonely frozen embryo!



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello!

We have one embryo in the freezer, trying to weigh up using it and getting a negative as feel chances of success with a frozen 'ok' quality embryo are limited. The cost of treatment plus air fare and an overnight hotel stay for me is in the region of £3k (Spanish clinic), whereas £9k will be a new DE IVF cycle with better chances!

Am I being a pessimist or are there stories out there where people had a single frozen embryo survive the thaw and end up in a baby?

All of this is mixed in with the risk of developing pre-eclampsia again and potentially losing another baby late in pregnancy, argh!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My lo is from a lone frostie, I never asked the grade (who needs more to Google and stress over) but my clinic will only freeze those that are suitable


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Wickedgreengirl,

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious boy   

In your shoes I would definitely transfer the frostie for 3k rather than 9k for a potentially unnecessary fresh round!

I cycled in Spain too & my clinic wouldn't allow a patient with frosties to do another fresh treatment. I'm not sure if this is Spanish policy generally or just that clinic, but Spain is quite a religious country & there is a definite cultural difference in how much value is placed on the beginning of life, whereas in the UK & other countries frosties are seen as very disposable. 

Unfortunately your risk of pre-eclampsia is the same whichever you decide on.

Another point to consider if you are someone who is likely to have a complicated gestation, is the potential for ending up with frosties that you can't transfer if you have another fresh cycle & it works.

I was disappointed to have no frosties from my donor cycle, but as I then had placenta accreta with my daughter it turned out to be a blessing in disguise as I'd have then been in the difficult position of having to find money for a surro, donate (wanted) frosties to another woman or couple or let them perish.

If you're comfortable with it & your clinic agree, you could always arrange to have frozen donor embryos available as a backup for little extra cost should the frostie not survive the thaw. As I only had 3 embryos & didn't want to travel, pay & take drugs for a second time, I agreed this with my clinic following EC and prior to flying. It didn't become necessary but provided extra peace of mind.

Best wishes, I hope your next go brings your rainbow.

B xxx


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Bombshell, thank you for your perspective, I've not thought about donor embryos, will chat to hubby. We've been told our risk of PE is 40% but with aspirin and vitamin c that can be reduced down and two different doctors have said if I get it it should be later and milder than before. We are taking a massive gamble buti feel like we need to try everything possible before we stop. We are so lucky to have our son but I know he would make an amazing big brothe! X


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

My DS1 was a frosty, I would def take the gamble and use it! 

I'm so sorry for your loss, must be very difficult deciding to try again but I really hope it works for you x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

My 9 month old is the result of a single fet. It can work.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen loads of single frostie success stories on here, I had 4 frosties put back but only one stuck and miraculously split into identical twins, I never in my wildest dreams thought that would happen....


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you ladies, filled with slightly more hope now  xxx


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

I had the same thoughts as you. We had 1 frozen embryo left. My doctor told me the best chance of success would be to do a full cycle.  So I believed him.  I waited a while and couldn't stop thinking about our 1 little frostie.  So we decided to go ahead with an FET.  It survived the thaw and I am now 13 weeks pregnant with our last little frostie.  I can't believe I was going to give up on him/her.  So go with your gut feeling is my advice.

Hope this helps
xx


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi , I also have one frozen embryo left. Could anyone recommend a clinic/doctor in London with a success ?


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Wickedgreengirl - sorry to hear about your difficult journey so far.  
I just wanted to share that I've also got a frostie waiting for us (I need to have some polyps removed before it can be put back in). I am very hopeful and positive about our frostie! The succesrates with FET are just the same as a 'normal' ET. There are even studies out there suggesting it's better to freeze first because it gives your body time to rest and get rid of the stimming meds!
So try and be positive! I would never ever abandon a frostie and am sorry to hear you are not positive about it working for you.
x


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Purple Apple, I don't know of any London clinics, sorry. 

I think I'm trying to do a little bit of self preservation really, planning for the worst but hoping for the best!


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I also have 1 frozen embryo left   and need to find a new doctor and clinic. Is it safe to transport the embryo?


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi wickedgreengirl, as someone else said, clinics will only freeze the best embryos so it really doesn't matter how many you have frozen - they all have pretty much as good a chance as being successful as obe another    to touch on what kieke says, there's also studies to show that FET's can be more successful than fresh cycles, as it's believed to show how strong the embryo is to have been able to freeze successfully and thaw successfully. I say go for your frostie first, as you may well not need to spend the extra on another fresh cycle  

Purple apple, yes it is safe to transfer embryos once frozen. I moved 3 of mine myself to my new clinic (within the UK).  You'll have to discuss the details with both clinics so they can both prepare for the transportation. And if you're outside the UK or wanting to move the embryos between the UK and another country you'll have to look into the protocol for this. You can pay a specialist courier a few hundred pounds to move them for you, or if you drive and it's not a great distance between the 2 clinics, you could collect the storage tank from your new clinic, take to your old clinic to be filled with the embryos and then return it to your new clinic. I did this myself, just over an hour's drive between the clinics, and clearly it didn't damage my embryos as I'm currently 34 weeks pregnant from my first FET at my new clinic


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Yes_darling!  are you using a London clinic by any chance?


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

No I'm in East Anglia so the 2 clinics I used were the closest to me. But I've heard nothing but good reviews about all the London clinics.


----------



## Em M C (Jan 22, 2013)

I am in my second trimester pregnant with fraternal boy girl twins (due Christmas Eve) after transferring our one miracle frostie. We had a low quality embryo that beat it's 20% chance to make it to blasto and survived the thaw and I naturally became pregnant at the same time. I have Elevated NK cells, so needed the scratch the month before and 13weeks of steroids and daily clexane injections to make it work. We had two failed full IVF cycles before and the Natural FET was much better and obviously has worked so far for us. So sorry to hear about your little boy heartbreaking, hope everything works this time.


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the help! We've booked in the FET for the week of 25 January. Eek!


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi WickedGreenGirl

I'm so pleased to see you back again and wish you and your family all the very best of luck for this cycle and hope that your little boy can become a big brother.

Morag
xx


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you Morag xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great news will look forward to a happy announcement in January


----------



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello, just a quick reply. Our one little embryo stuck, currently 5 weeks pregnant! X


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

That is excellent news Wickedgreengirl! Congratulations!
It also worked for me and I'm 15 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Brilliant news!! Eek, gives me hope for our one lone frozen embie too. Keep us updated how you get on xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

This thread has given me some hope! We have a miracle boy, but have one frostie.. Definitely going to try again towards the end of this year!


----------



## seasonticket (Feb 12, 2016)

Yay! That's awesome news.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

great news, we are currently 11 weeks pregnant but it has given us hope for our lone little frostie too (for hopefully a sibling) x


----------



## tonts (Jul 2, 2015)

Many congratulations ladies - this thread gives me great hope!

I have my frosty transfer on Friday. Positive thinking is the way to go now!

X x


----------

